# Gizmo's Thread



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

I just thought I should go ahead and start a thread for Gizmo 

Since I don't have him just yet, I can't update as often. But once I get him Ill be updating frequently 

This is the picture that I fell in love with on the breeder's page









This picture was sent to me last night. He's a pudgy little guy lol









Thanks for looking! Ill update when i can


----------



## NadiaK (Feb 8, 2017)

He is the sweetest thing. What kind of a dog is he?


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks!
He is a miniature long haired dachshund


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

6 week picture update 










Not to much longer till I can go get him. Super excited


----------



## piperboxermix (Jan 12, 2017)

He is adorable! I have a miniature dachshund too, but mine is short-haired, and 10 years old!


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you!
Awesome  They are fantastic little dogs!
I had a mini smooth haired about 10 yrs ago. Love the breed


----------



## piperboxermix (Jan 12, 2017)

TinyDragon said:


> Thank you!
> Awesome  They are fantastic little dogs!
> I had a mini smooth haired about 10 yrs ago. Love the breed


They definitely are! They are so loyal and sweet. Could not love her more!


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Got the e-mail last night! Gizmo is ready to come home! Picking him either Saturday or Sunday


----------



## piperboxermix (Jan 12, 2017)

Yay! Congratulations! Best of luck with your puppy.


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Just got home with Gizmo 
3 hr drive to get there and 3 hr drive home.

I was only able to get a couple will add more asap


----------



## Super_Nova (Dec 23, 2016)

He's a cutie


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you!

Everyone who has met him so far, wants to take him home haha


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats! He's a cutie.


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Broke out the digital camera. Need to play around more to figure it out to get a better shot, but here is one  








(also need to figure out how to change the date lol)


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Gizmo going nuts over a cat toy XD (please excuse the floor, yes i know we need to vacuum  )
https://youtu.be/EJHVKD1ZfTg


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Such a sweet little face!


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

He looks all sweet and innocent lol but underneath, he is a lil monster :laugh:


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

So little update on Gizmo. 

Just got his 2nd round of shots, and all clear from vet to take him on walks. He has gained 1.5 lbs since we got him, he now weighs 5.5 lbs

He is so full of personality. He is spunky and loving. He loves to talk back, rather its us telling him no or just plain talking to him, he loves to give lip lol

His coloring has developed some dappling in the red. He has 2 big splotches that look like dirty spots ^_^ 

It took forever to get a picture, he is such a wiggle worm, but he is the best I could get of the splotches


----------



## Alisa♥ (Mar 9, 2017)

Gizmo is a beautiful boy! I think the red and black looks just gorgeous ^_^ How can I tell the difference between brindle and dappling in dachshunds? Whenever someone mentions a breed for their pup, I end up doing a little Googling and learning so much!


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you! 

A brindle pattern is striped. 
A dapple is spotted

Doing a little research myself this morning, found out that apparently piebalds are not supposed to have a dapple pattern. So, I am unsure why he has developed it (he is a red/white piebald) either way he is adorable and isn't a big deal for me. He is happy and healthy, that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Alisa♥ (Mar 9, 2017)

Of course! It's fun to have a special color combo, I think breed standard-colors are more for breeders to pay attention to anyway. And Gizmo is just beautiful like a little Monet painting <3


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

I agree! 
It's a good thing he is so pretty too, he is a trouble maker lol


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Playing with a toy


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

So Gizmo is now 3 months old. 
Little update: He sleeps throughout the night (pretty much has since we got him really) House breaking has been, well, I'll say fun lol He is getting it though, some days are better than others. 
Basic command training is, eh... He is getting there though. Still working on impulse control, that's the main issue really. 
Very talkative, I feel like I have a Siberian Husky instead of a dachshund lol. 

Here is a somewhat updated picture, best I could get. He would not be still yesterday. He was so wound up, it was like the energy bunny on steroids. Played fetch well over a hour or so. He got a good long walk, plus more fetch later on (he LOVES fetch) never really got tired XD


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Gizmo is no longer Gizmo.
I changed his name to Dexter. It just suits him better, I have also been accidentally calling him Dexter for a while now, so it just seems to be his name. Eventually when I can get some better pictures of him, I will start a "Dexter's thread"


----------



## marypetlover (Mar 30, 2017)

Oh my gosh he is so cute!


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

thank you


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

what a cutie and such a stunning coat!!


----------

